# New birth certificate (Surrogacy in the UK)



## alwayshope (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there,

My husband and I have just been granted a parental order for our twins. We were wondering how long it takes to get the new birth certificate through as we wanted to get passports for them to go on holiday. Can anyone who has been through the parental order process feed back to me on this please?

Many thanks

AlwaysHope


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

It can take a few weeks. However the good news is that you can take the parental order plus old birth certificate and other documents too the passport office and get the new passports without waiting for the birth certificates. I know this for a fact because I did this and as a result was able to go on a family holiday . The parental order is proof of the legal right transfer. Call your passport office to confirm what other documents you need. Make sure you speak to someone who knows what they're talking about as it is not usual for them to deal with this. We were so desperate we went to the Peterborough office as we were seen quicker because it is less used than the London office. A senior manager dealt with it an we were given the babies passports within a few days! Message me if you want more info xxx


----------



## alwayshope (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Chicalinda for getting back to me. Unfortunately the courts have kept the original birth certificates, saying that we can't have them, in an attempt to stop any identity fraud, so we won't be able to use them to get a passport. It's a month now since we had the final hearing and the court said they were going to write to the registrar general in Liverpool and that we should be sent the new birth certificate through them. When you received your new birth certificate was it similar in appearance to the original certificate (of course, ignoring the name changes). What I mean to ask is, is surrogacy mentioned on it?

AH x


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

No, surrogacy not mentioned at all. I cant believe they kept the birth certificates?!


----------



## alwayshope (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for this Chicalinda. I know, it's a real pain about them keeping the birth certificates. I will call them next week and see what they recommend I do to get a passport. Thanks so much for your help.

AH x


----------

